# Survivor Finale: The Final Showdown 5/10



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Cerie is out... Danielle chooses the final 2, and it's... (I'm watching 30 minutes behind live)


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Danielle screwed Terry ONE MORE time! Arghh!

Can't wait to see how he votes.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I predict an Aras win - I think he has Terry, Cerie, Austin, and Sally for sure if not the other 3.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

What the heck was Courtney smoking?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Danielle lies to Terry again and why does he trust her. ARGH is right!!!

It has been interesting and yet I am very very sad.

Terry loses the immunity challenge. DARN IT. I really wanted him be in the final 2.

But he was the one that won the car so the curse carries on.

The questions and comments were interesting, now we get to the final jury vote. Can't wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

The Shane - Courtney love continues.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

What backwords logic Aras used on Danielle. Telling her that she will lose his and Cerie's(sp) vote if she votes him out was just dumb. Cerie was going to vote for Aras if he was in the final 2 and Danielle had to know Terry was voting for Aras so either way she was screwed. Danielle should have really decided who she though should get the million not who she had the best chance to beat. Really a big letdown show because it was too easy to figure out the winner right after the challenge.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Best vote of the night- Shane parting the way for Courtney
Best line of the night- PAY YOUR TAXES!!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielle could have sat out the challenge and still finished 2nd. She clearly had no shot at the money. How she still believes she could have beaten either Terry or Aras is beyond me?!?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I guess Cerie, Terry and Shane have cemented their spot in Survivor All Stars 2


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The moment I saw the challenge, I knew Danielle would win it...she was the smallest one. And I knew that she would be choosing the person who would win the million bucks. And I knew she was dumb enough to think she was picking the person she could beat.

I feel bad for Terry. He really deserved it. But then again, luck is a factor, and he had far more than his share along the way! It was an amazing run--too bad he couldn't have gotten that last step.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

How could Aras give up the decision of who to take to the final two and let Danielle decide? (by jumping off the pad) STUPID! Never let someone else decide your fate. He still might have fallen off, but don't let someone else decide for you. What is up with slipping and cutting yourself up man? Dumb!!

Courtney: CUCKOO! CUCKOO!!! CUCKOOOOO!!!!!

Shane: Pick a number between 1 and 1 million. (And really the only jury memeber to show some venom. The ONLY person, including Danielle and Aras, to get a little hateful.) This had to be the NICEST Finale ever. snooooooooozzzeeeeee

Jeff: Pay your taxes. OUCH!!! Pretty harsh comment about a guy who could get some serious jail time on May 25th (Hatch). What, no cheesy "Helicopter back to the States" bit this time???

Terry: I feel your pain man. The only one of the Final Four who deserved the money. Best competitor on Survivor in a long time. Maybe even better than firefighter Tom.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Where is Terry's "Give Rupert a million dollars" moment??


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

We still have the second car to giveaway, maybe Terry will win another one.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

What the heck type of Yoga is Aras doing that he put on that much weight? Eventhough most of it looks like muscle, he looking much better on the show than now.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Shane's hair still looks like sh1t LOL
I hope that they didn't pay someone to put that outfit together for him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I really wish bruce will win the car. I liked him a LOT more than Cirie.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I voted for Bruce for the car, I felt that he more than anyone else DESERVES it


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Here we go, The InShane Show.....Highlights at 11


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sally looked fantastic at the reunion :up: 

Looks like the vote would have been the same had Danielle picked Terry. There seemed to be quite a bit less conflict this season, but not a bad one overall.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> How could Aras give up the decision of who to take to the final two and let Danielle decide? (by jumping off the pad) STUPID! Never let someone else decide your fate. He still might have fallen off, but don't let someone else decide for you. What is up with slipping and cutting yourself up man? Dumb!!


I think he was BSing about jumping off the pad. I think he was just saying that to work her toward taking him.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

No, he clearly looks at Danielle, she nods, and he jumps off the pad. If you go back, it's clear as day.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

The winner of the car is: Cerie. Huh, would have thought that a man with a backed up bowel removed from the game or a mother who lost her son would be more deserving than someone who coasted through the game. Huh


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> The winner of the car is: Cerie. Huh, would have thought that a man with a backed up bowel removed from the game or a mother who lost her son would be more deserving than someone who coasted through the game. Huh


I would have to disagree. Cirie did not coast. She played the game hard - maybe not in a physical sense, but she played a serious strategic game. I'm glad she got the car. :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think Cerie was a good choice too. 

I am still sorry that it was not Terry and Danielle as the final two - just because he would have kicked Danielle butt in the voting! Which was made clear by the hand vote that Jeff asked. Danielle got only got two votes. 
But, glad that Terry made it to the got to the final three. I think both he and Aras did wonderful in the climbing the wall challenge - they make it exciting.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Not the right winner, but one I can live with. Danielle would have been up there with Vecepia and Sandra in terms of being really undeserving.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

It was Terry's challenge to lose. Maybe she would have felt differently if he hadn't told her and Aras that the idol was in his pocket the whole time. Once the votes were read he could have slipped it to her.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Who's thinking that Danielle had the clear advantage in that immunity challenge. Lighter than either Terry or Aras, and being a woman probably more graceful at balancing.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Who's thinking that Danielle had the clear advantage in that immunity challenge. Lighter than either Terry or Aras, and being a woman probably more graceful at balancing.


She was a gymnast for eight years, too, and won a bunch of awards. Also, women have a lower center of gravity than men.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, that was a pretty lame final immunity challenge. Totally weighted in Danielle's favor. And she was the only one that didn't need to win. She would've went to the final two no matter what. As for the little exchange between Aras and Danielle, Aras was about to fall anyway, so that was cheap of Aras. 

Talk about anti-climatctic. I put the show on pause, and switched to Sopranos after she picked Aras. Aras is a whiney Mama's boy, he didn't deserve to win. 

I also thought the jury was a little too nice. And Courtney, she's crazy, but crazy in a hot sort of way!


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I could tell Danielle was going to win the immunity challenge as soon as they got set on the first platform. She set herself in the best balance position on the platform. Terry's setup was balanced, but better for reacting than setting still. Aras was fighting it from the minute he stepped on the first platform - he lasted longer than I expected he had any chance of lasting.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh, and while I agree that the result was a bit boring, overall I thought this was a good season. Much bettter casting than usual - a better variety of contestants. And I thought the challenges showed some nice creativity throughout.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

OK, I'm wondering why Terry and Aras didn't just point out to Danielle that there was no way she could win against either of them? Then just ask her to take the person she thought should win the million.

If she took Terry, he would have Austin, Sally, Courtney and Aras, and probably Bruce. We see what happened with picking Aras. Why couldn't they just point out the obvious: she was only going to get second place.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'd have preferred Terry (not Terri you idiot Danielle) over Aras, but I'm just happy the bimbo didn't win.

I also thought I'd knew what was going to happen when I saw it was the ballancing challenge. I got worried she might win for a while there, but really had a hard time watching Terry (not Terri you idiot Danielle ) try to get his balance.

I'm not on the Cerie bandwagon. She did survive to the merge, but would she have if her tribe hadn't won the challenges, Cassya numbers after the merge and Bruce going home? Once you make it to the merge, being perceived as no threat is an asset. For so long there was so much focus on the strong players I still think she was more "under-the-radar" than a social wizard.

Oh, and from the Reunion show: Didn't it look like Probst was wearing Spock's uniform from _Star Trek_ ?


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, as long as we're calling people idiots for spelling names wrong, *her name is Cirie, not Cerie.*

This is the first season I've watched every episode of in about a year. I've fizzled out on the last few, because the cast members were cookie-cutter, and the alliances weren't interesting. This season was the best in a looong time, IMO.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Ntombi said:


> Well, as long as we're calling people idiots for spelling names wrong, *her name is Cirie, not Cerie.*.


Oops. Got me there. I must have been swayed by all the other comments about "Cerie" on this page.

But unless I used the masculine version versus the feminine version, it's not exactly the same.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

I understand your point and I agree, but I'll also point out that the contestants weren't treated to seeing everyone names on the screen at least a few times every episode.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

As soon as I saw the set-up for the final immunity challenge, I knew Aras was the next sole survivor. It was obvious the producers designed the challenge for Danielle. It was completely unfair - did anyone notice that Terry couldn't even stand on the third tile without his weight pushing it down a half a foot into the water? It was instantly obvious that Danielle would win, and that she would backstab Terry, and the she would not have a shot aginst either of the guys for the million.

As proof that they designed that challenge on the fly - does anyon think they would have had that challenge if Cirie had been in the final three? Not in a million years............she would have sunk the first tile......


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

the challenge was absolutley biased toward danielle, no doubt.

they had a different challenge where they used a percentage of body wieght to make it even when they were holding ropes and weight added every so often..

With this final challenge they could have done that to make the platform size/bouyancy more equal betwen the 3 people.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> I could tell Danielle was going to win the immunity challenge as soon as they got set on the first platform. She set herself in the best balance position on the platform. Terry's setup was balanced, but better for reacting than setting still. Aras was fighting it from the minute he stepped on the first platform - he lasted longer than I expected he had any chance of lasting.


Aras's yoga skills might have come in handy during this challenge. If he had just squatted, he might have been able to lower his center of gravity sufficient to overcome his disadvantage of being physically male.

Mainland Chinese from the countryside can sit in the squat position for hours and apparently find it quite comfortable:

http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/photo/2001/03/12/0000016092

Of course, they also get a lot of practice since this is the same position assumed when using one of their hole-in-the-ground toilets.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cirie - oops. thanks for that correction Ntombi - I think with everyone spelling it differently I too went with what others have spelled. 

I am interested in the theory that Aras "Yoga" would help him in the final challenge. Why? well because I don't know if they showed him ever doing any yoga per se. I would have thought yoga would be practiced daily and it seemed that Courtney and Bruce practiced their arts much more then Ara practiced his yoga. Was there any shots of him in yoga positions? Maybe I just missed them.

Still sad that Aras won - but glad it was not Aras over Terry. Sad the car curse continues and that Terry didn't get into the final three, but as soon as Danielle won, I knew Aras was going to be picked over her.

Thought his little jab "if you pick Terry, I won't vote for you and neither will Cirie" was pretty petty though.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The moment I saw the challenge, I knew Danielle would win it...she was the smallest one. And I knew that she would be choosing the person who would win the million bucks. And I knew she was dumb enough to think she was picking the person she could beat.


 :up: :up: :up:

The world is ending soon. Rob and I agree 100% on something 

More proof that Jeff is the ultimate host: his first comment out of the gate is pointing out that Aras would have never won had Terry lost one of the immunity challenges along the way...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

D also was intelligent enough to spend about 45 seconds using her hands legally to balance herself instead of trying to stand up for the entire 1 minute ready-period. I guess she knew she had an advantage and could afford to just level out in 15 seconds vs the guys using up their entire 1 minute. (which by the way, i didnt have a watch going but i think terry spent more than 1 min on that last attempt)

But for the 45 seconds that A and T were flailing about, causing waves etc, I'm sure she just solidified her position by squatting and holding on until the last second before she was required to let go. 

So why did they ignore D in the reunion show? I know she was depressed and all (and half heartedly clapped most of the time), but jeff really could have asked some pointed questions and made it more dramatic (asked how she coasted or whatever). She did win 2nd and no doubt had something to offer in the way of an interview, even if not tv fodder. It was wrong to ignore her. Tina got more air time for goodness sakes!


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

newsposter said:


> So why did they ignore D in the reunion show? ... It was wrong to ignore her.


Except Jeff didn't ignore her. He asked her a great question about how she made her decision, and as I recall, her response was a waste of air time. I'm glad Jeff didn't waste any more time on her.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Any news on the next Survivor? My recording cut off 3 minutes early due to my daughter unplugging the TiVo...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

danielhart said:


> As soon as I saw the set-up for the final immunity challenge, I knew Aras was the next sole survivor. It was obvious the producers designed the challenge for Danielle. It was completely unfair - did anyone notice that Terry couldn't even stand on the third tile without his weight pushing it down a half a foot into the water? It was instantly obvious that Danielle would win, and that she would backstab Terry, and the she would not have a shot aginst either of the guys for the million.
> 
> As proof that they designed that challenge on the fly - does anyon think they would have had that challenge if Cirie had been in the final three? Not in a million years............she would have sunk the first tile......


Well, I always wondered if they set these challanges up in advance or put them in on the fly. I seem to recall from some of the shows ABOUT Survivor that they are planned in advanced. But it did seem that Danielle had an unfair advantage. My son picked Terry to be the first off and the thought was actuall that the reward challenge actually set him up to fail on this one. First of all, too much food and second of all, if you haven't slept well for a long while and then all of a sudden get a restful sleep, sometimes you just don't feel quite awake the next morning as your body is craving more sleep.

A few more comments on the finale and the season in general:

Did they even mention anything about the Car jinx? I remember them making a HUGE deal about it one or two seasons ago (even offering the winner the option of declining the car).

What is this fascination with Cirie? Calling her one of the most popular ever? I knew she would win the car when Jeff said that. I never once rooted for Cirie to win. I have been rooting for Terry since his tribe started dwindling, and it seems here, that he was the fan favorite. Up until the end, I never thought she was really ACTING more than a couch potato sitting in the woods.

Best season probably since All-Stars, I liked the twists for once and the challenges were a bit more interesting (but they seem to be getting really complicated).

They kept talking about Shane's smoking addiction, but did Jeff actually ask him if he has smoked since he came back? My son says he should be a candidate for ritilan!!

Has Jeff Probst been sucking on lemons or something? His dimples almost looked like two Grand Canyons on his face!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dthmj said:


> Any news on the next Survivor? My recording cut off 3 minutes early due to my daughter unplugging the TiVo...


it will be on Cook islands (not sure of the name)...the Bounty docked there just a few days before the mutiny...they will have an exile island as well but with a new twist...it will be in the fall...

I think that's all the news...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Any news on the next Survivor? My recording cut off 3 minutes early due to my daughter unplugging the TiVo...





Spoiler



Next one is in the Cook Islands which I believe are in the South Pacific. My son actually read about this three or four days ago in the NY Post, so it was leaked. Still no cold weather Survivor


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Did they even mention anything about the Car jinx? I remember them making a HUGE deal about it one or two seasons ago (even offering the winner the option of declining the car).
> 
> What is this fascination with Cirie? Calling her one of the most popular ever? I knew she would win the car when Jeff said that. I never once rooted for Cirie to win. I have been rooting for Terry since his tribe started dwindling, and it seems here, that he was the fan favorite. Up until the end, I never thought she was really ACTING more than a couch potato sitting in the woods.
> 
> ...


1. yes, Jeff did mention the jinx. 
2. She is funny, she is smart, she is sweet. She is a nice person. 
3. I hear that Shane is back sucking on the cancer sticks. 
4. Yes: Julie!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

newsposter said:


> So why did they ignore D in the reunion show? I know she was depressed and all (and half heartedly clapped most of the time), but jeff really could have asked some pointed questions and made it more dramatic (asked how she coasted or whatever). She did win 2nd and no doubt had something to offer in the way of an interview, even if not tv fodder. It was wrong to ignore her. Tina got more air time for goodness sakes!


"You lie...." Is that what I heard Terry whisper into her (Danielle's) ear after she voted him out in TC?

She was definitely upset during the reunion IMO...it looked to me that she might even cry (eyes got wet) after seeing how the jury would vote had she taken Terry....Miss "Independant Woman." She must've felt the vibes of her unpopularity after screwing Terry (again), and it would've been interesting had Jeff brought that up.

They tried to spread the time out more evenly amongst the group this season.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Miro127 said:


> I would have to disagree. Cirie did not coast. She played the game hard - maybe not in a physical sense, but she played a serious strategic game. I'm glad she got the car. :up:


I don't see it.. I was probably one of the first people to jump on the bandwagon for cirie, but I also was the first person off. While she did a good job recovering from a doomed position early on, it was her tribal strength that carried her. She made one good move later on, but that is it.

I don't give her a bunch of kudos because she has been hyper-lazy all her life and now she finally exerted a modicum of effort. I don't think that is worthy of much praise. Goodie for you Cirie but come on. I am certainly not going to be attending any Cirie for Queen cermonies.

If she were put in any other situation other than being with the dominant tribe she would not even be a footnote for this game.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought hte ame thing about the challenge being in Dannielle's favor due to weight considerations, but there have been plenty of challenges that favored one of the guys or one of the women before so it is not unheard of. I do think the fairest thing would have been to had the platforms sized according to their weight. Of course Cerie would have been doomed in that one.

When both Terry and Aras were pleading their case with D, I thought that in reality, at that point, you have to assume the opposite of what people say. THey are asking you to take them to teh final 2 and give them a chance at the million. They would not do that unless they thought they had a chance.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Did they even mention anything about the Car jinx? I remember them making a HUGE deal about it one or two seasons ago (even offering the winner the option of declining the car).


After he won the car during the season, I don't remember them ever bringing it up again (until Jeff mentioned it on reunion show), which I thought was curious.

I wanted Terry to win. I also felt that last challenge was ridiculously geared toward Danielle (who by the way - can't stand her). I was glad she didn't get much airtime on reunion show. Man she has big teeth. She was a waste of space in my opinion. I keep thinking back to those challenges from the previous shows where she was all frustrated and making an ass out of herself. Whatever.

I wonder who would have won in a Terry vs. Aras final (which is what I was hoping for). They both deserved to win the most money out of this.

I am always nosy as to why these people try for the million. Do they feel they "need" it badly or are they the competitive, athletic sort who would just love to enjoy the benefits of such a large prize.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> If she were put in any other situation other than being with the dominant tribe she would not even be a footnote for this game.


Quoted For Truth


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Sir_whinealot said:


> "You lie...." Is that what I heard Terry whisper into her (Danielle's) ear after she voted him out in TC?


Captioning had him saying something like 'Good luck'.

I was pulling for Terry, and was sorry to see Aras and Danielle in the final 2, but I have no illusions about the kind of game that Terry played. Despite being a dominator on the physical challenges, he played one of the most inept social games in the history of survivor. Had he made it to F2, he still would have won, against either Aras or Danielle (not sure if he would have beaten Cirie), but he needed every one (well, almost every one, he could have lost one immunity challenge and been ok, probably better off, if it meant Aras was gone) of those immunities to get as far as he did. Which is also part of the game, so you have to give him credit. He was just so clumsy at the human interaction part.

Although he certainly handled Danielle better than Aras did leading up to the F3 vote...yet another reason that Danielle is an idiot.


----------



## TeSter70 (Mar 29, 2006)

> D also was intelligent enough to spend about 45 seconds using her hands legally to balance herself instead of trying to stand up for the entire 1 minute ready-period. I guess she knew she had an advantage and could afford to just level out in 15 seconds vs the guys using up their entire 1 minute.


That was the best move in the whole challenge.

No matter what anyone says Cirie, accomplished something for herself that is what her survivor challenge was. For someone who was always "on the couch" she did well. And I'm proud for her.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lee L said:


> When both Terry and Aras were pleading their case with D, I thought that in reality, at that point, you have to assume the opposite of what people say. THey are asking you to take them to teh final 2 and give them a chance at the million. They would not do that unless they thought they had a chance.


come on now...

first: yes they would...any chance is better than none. 
second: yes they would, second place prize money is much larger than third.

I think the only person in the WORLD that thought Danielle had a chance to win was Danielle


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Well, I always wondered if they set these challanges up in advance or put them in on the fly. I seem to recall from some of the shows ABOUT Survivor that they are planned in advanced. But it did seem that Danielle had an unfair advantage. My son picked Terry to be the first off and the thought was actuall that the reward challenge actually set him up to fail on this one. First of all, too much food and second of all, if you haven't slept well for a long while and then all of a sudden get a restful sleep, sometimes you just don't feel quite awake the next morning as your body is craving more sleep.


Several challenges are "pre-planned" (at a specific stage, the Producers have a "pecking order" challenge), others are "pre-prepared" and are used based on weather, lighting, and timing. These are the ones that can be shuffled around to have it appear that they are attempting to influence the game through the challenges. I am extremely skeptical that they choose challenges based solely on their ability to influence the outcome, but I can see how it sometimes appears that way.

I'd be willing to bet that the lily-pad final-3 challenge was planned well ahead in advance with the producers not knowing who would actually make it...

Clearly, and undeniably, that specific challenge favored short(er) people due to their low(er) center of gravity, but to say that they hand-picked that challenge so Danielle would win is... well, let's just say that someone should take off their tin-foil hat and quit looking for conspiracies where there are none...


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Survivor was getting rather trite and predictable in terms of challenges, etc. They had more interesting challenges this year though it seems to me a majority of them favored the guys. That aside, they must update Jeff's script. I can mouth the words he is going to speak before he does so....."Com'on in guys", "Immunity again up for grabs", "Worth playin' for?", "AA tribe now getting a look at BB tribe, CC voted off at the tribal council." Maybe they consider these phrases the Survivor "buzz words" but to me it is extremely boring to hear season after season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the lily-pad final-3 challenge was planned well ahead in advance with the producers not knowing who would actually make it...


yes and no...they always have (or almost always) an endurance challenge at the end...since they had two of them scheduled for this season (the hold a percentage of your weight one and this one is the only other one I can remember), I can guess that those were the only possible challenges for the final 2...

the water one is not really endurance and they had to know that it would be tilted towards women...and they decided to keep it till the end...I don't think it's far-fetched to think that they used it there instead of earlier in the show in order to tilt the outcome towards having at least one woman in the final two...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> yes and no...they always have (or almost always) an endurance challenge at the end...since they had two of them scheduled for this season (the hold a percentage of your weight one and this one is the only other one I can remember), I can guess that those were the only possible challenges for the final 2...
> 
> the water one is not really endurance and they had to know that it would be tilted towards women...and they decided to keep it till the end...I don't think it's far-fetched to think that they used it there instead of earlier in the show in order to tilt the outcome towards having at least one woman in the final two...


See - I don't think it's tilted towards women so much as it is tilted towards those who are short.

Now, I would capitulate that women, in general, are shorter than men, so it could be construed that they were attempting to influence the outcome, but that's an awfully big leap (IMO).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

not just short, but thin also helps...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> 1. yes, Jeff did mention the jinx.
> 2. She is funny, she is smart, she is sweet. She is a nice person.
> 3. I hear that Shane is back sucking on the cancer sticks.
> 4. Yes: Julie!


Re: 1 - Yes, Jeff mentioned it during the finale, but, did he mention it when they gave away the car or when Terry won it?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Personally, I think they used the lily-pad challenge as the final challenge because they knew the unlikelyhood of it lasting for hours, as many other final challenges had. As soon as I heard the rules, I knew the challenge would not take long. And I doubt they knew in advance who the final 3 were going to be - all the challenges were likely planned out prior to the start of the season.

I agree with everyone who wondered how Danielle thought she had a shot in hell of winning this thing. To me, her decision should have been based on "who do I want to give the million dollars to", because she was losing against either one of them. And as far as her "salemanship" skills are concerned, I thought she was incredibly ineffective in pleading her case - all I got from her was "I think I should win, I could use the money, so give it to me".  I think she set herself up as a pretty unsympathetic character.


----------



## carolsue (Jan 18, 2005)

I just wanted someone to say "Somebody call the Whambulance" when Aras fell and hurt himself!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> See - I don't think it's tilted towards women so much as it is tilted towards those who are short.


I noticed several times in the last few episodes that Terry is a fairly short man. Much shorter than Aras, and last night when the three were walking together it appeared he was about the same height as Danielle. Frankly, I was surprised that Terry did so poorly in the lily pads.

Still, I wonder if the lily pad challenge would have been used if Cirie had been in the final three or if they'd have pulled something she would have a chance at up instead.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I forget where/when i saw it, but jeff had said that cirie was basically the token sacrificial lamb (out of shape person) when they picked her out. Confirms they never pick the physically best people, but we all knew that


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think Danielle really thought she had any chance....her answers were horrible.

Courtney: I've never heard somebody talk so much, yet say absolutely nothing!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

carolsue said:


> I just wanted someone to say "Somebody call the Whambulance" when Aras fell and hurt himself!


anyone else notice that Danielle just stood there looking at him and holding her champaign glass? She didn't even seem concerned...she just had a bored look on her face...


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

What is with people not understanding how the "pick a number" question works?

FOUR? What the hell kind of pick is that? You pick 500,000 and make second place pick higher or lower.

And then Daneille picking TEN! What is wrong with these people. If someone is stupid enough to pick FOUR, you pick FIVE - then you have a 99.999999% chance of winning. She would have felt stupid is the number was SIX and she lost.

That being said, I don't think InShane would have let Aras win anyways. I think he would have said any number that would have let Danielle win. I would have picked 11.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> See - I don't think it's tilted towards women so much as it is tilted towards those who are short.


It's as much center of gravity as it is mass. That kind of challenge favors shorter, lighter contestants. I was annoyed that they picked a challenge, the FINAL challenge, that would be so heavily skewed towards one of the contestants. It bordered on being fixed. Yeah, I know... tin hats... but it would have been painfully obvious to the producers that the event they picked for the final immunity would be so heavily in favor of Danielle.

At some point before that last challenge, someone must have realized that they were all but handing the final two to Danielle.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> Sally looked fantastic at the reunion :up:


+1

Funny Danielle would have lost to either guy.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I didn't really respect either of our finalist. Aras, just a free loading dirt bag. Danielle was just a whiney little tag along. She existed only because people believed they could win against her in the finals.

Courtney is another one of those like Aras. Someone with a pretend job and has to live off her parents.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I absolutely HATE when jury members ask questions like: "What are you going to do with the money?" or "What are you going to do after Survivor?"! Nobody cares Bruce! That shouldn't determine who played the GAME the best.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Chibbie said:


> If someone is stupid enough


Right there should answer your question... Danielle isn't the brightest of bulbs.. they even talked about how she struggled in the mental challenges. During the peg climbing one, once she hit the wheel thing, she just sat there and pouted while Terry and Aras continued on.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> ...Courtney: I've never heard somebody talk so much, yet say absolutely nothing!


I was thinking to myself "I know she is speaking English, but what the heck is she even saying?"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anubys said:


> anyone else notice that Danielle just stood there looking at him and holding her champaign glass? She didn't even seem concerned...she just had a bored look on her face...


Yeah - I thought her reaction was really odd, too. If I were with someone who had just fallen and cut themselves on broken glass, I would respond in a much more urgent manner. She was like, "Ho Hum, Aras fall down, go boom, get bloody, yawn, yawn". It was like, no one was there to see her, so she didn't have to be sympathetic or helpful.

I have been watching Survivor for a long time, and although it is a game, I think that you can't hide your true self. I think Danielle is probably a self-centered, selfish person in her real life. Even her comments about not learning anything new about herself. People who are even slightly self-actualized learn new things about themselves all the time under less trying circumstances.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

MassD said:


> It's as much center of gravity as it is mass. That kind of challenge favors shorter, lighter contestants. I was annoyed that they picked a challenge, the FINAL challenge, that would be so heavily skewed towards one of the contestants. It bordered on being fixed. Yeah, I know... tin hats... but it would have been painfully obvious to the producers that the event they picked for the final immunity would be so heavily in favor of Danielle.
> 
> At some point before that last challenge, someone must have realized that they were all but handing the final two to Danielle.


I was going to post something like this on the first page and then I thought that the usual endurance challenge they do could be seen as skewed to favor the men.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Anubys said:


> come on now...
> 
> first: yes they would...any chance is better than none.
> second: yes they would, second place prize money is much larger than third.
> ...


All I was trying to say is that you would have to be suspicious about someone who is saying "take me since you can beat me" as there is certainly much more upside for them to be taken.

I also thought that Shane had some good points at the final TC.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Chibbie said:


> What is with people not understanding how the "pick a number" question works?
> 
> FOUR? What the hell kind of pick is that? You pick 500,000 and make second place pick higher or lower.
> 
> ...


My GF and I were both yelling "FIVE!" at the TV.

10?? 

Didn't she watch "Price is Right" at all growing up?

If someone goes low you ALWAYS pick the number right above them.

sheesh.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> What is with people not understanding how the "pick a number" question works?
> 
> FOUR? What the hell kind of pick is that? You pick 500,000 and make second place pick higher or lower.
> 
> And then Daneille picking TEN! What is wrong with these people. If someone is stupid enough to pick FOUR, you pick FIVE - then you have a 99.999999% chance of winning. She would have felt stupid is the number was SIX and she lost.


This is exactly what I was saying last night after Aras picked 4. When he did that, he gave himself exactly four chances in a million to get Shane's vote... that is, he would have if Danielle had been smart enough to pick 5.

That being said, I don't like it when jury members do the number pick thing to choose who they're going to vote for. Be bitter all you want, but also be man enough to set that aside and pick who you think played the game best.

I didn't really care for the final two, but of the two, I think the right one got the money.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Chibbie said:


> That being said, I don't think InShane would have let Aras win anyways. I think he would have said any number that would have let Danielle win. I would have picked 11.


you answered your own question...he didn't even bother to make it an attempt and just gave it away

regarding her face after the fall..let's keep in mind they can edit anything..we could be seeing something 5 minutes before hand.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Yeah - I thought her reaction was really odd, too. If I were with someone who had just fallen and cut themselves on broken glass, I would respond in a much more urgent manner. She was like, "Ho Hum, Aras fall down, go boom, get bloody, yawn, yawn". It was like, no one was there to see her, so she didn't have to be sympathetic or helpful.


Seriuously, if she was smart, she would have done this:

Aras falls on rocks, cut self

Danielle, looks around, tries to act natural, pushes Aras out to sea with her foot

"Gee Jeff, I don't know what happened to Aras, I guess you'll have to give me the milion dollars now." LOL


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

You know, what would have happened if Aras had hit an artery or something and had to be taken away? Would they default to giving the million to Danielle? I'm sure that is a scenario that no one at CBS wats as it pretty much kills the finale.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Courtney is one crazy broad!

Did you notice at TC that she asked a question then answered it herself?

She went on and on expounding on the answer the F2 gave putting her own coments in.

She even looks looney


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow, there is an awful lot of hostility here.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I think Terry played a great game until the end. I seemed he could have given a better argument that she should pick him. He let her pick the guy that just tried to vote her off at the last tribal council.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Lee L said:


> You know, what would have happened if Aras had hit an artery or something and had to be taken away? Would they default to giving the million to Danielle? I'm sure that is a scenario that no one at CBS wats as it pretty much kills the finale.


Another finale killer that I would have loved to have seen was when they went on their little remembrance hike if it had stormed like it did earlier in the season. I guess they couldn't have burned down the skull.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Thoughts...


Probst... That reunion show is why I like the guy. No holds barred, says what's on his mind. I love it.
Final Challenge: Weight and center of mass skewed the challenge big time. Seemed unfair, but when you think back to some of the other final challenges, and other immunity challenges in general, they're not too fair to the women. Remember Chris winning the "Hold the bow and arrow" challenge? No contest.
Cirie. Love her. Glad she got the car.
Sally...Do your TVs work? I thought she looked terrible.
Courtney....Crazytown has a new mayor.
Danielle...I don't see how she did anything stupid. She was going to finish in 2nd anyway, why would either choice be strategically smart?
 I loved how Shane kept trying to avoid being touched by Courtney. 
Aras...Kept on harping on how "honestly" he played the game. Shane would disagree.
Courtney...have I mentioned that she's nuts?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

etexlady said:


> Survivor was getting rather trite and predictable in terms of challenges, etc. They had more interesting challenges this year though it seems to me a majority of them favored the guys. That aside, they must update Jeff's script. I can mouth the words he is going to speak before he does so....."Com'on in guys", "Immunity again up for grabs", "Worth playin' for?", "AA tribe now getting a look at BB tribe, CC voted off at the tribal council." Maybe they consider these phrases the Survivor "buzz words" but to me it is extremely boring to hear season after season.


  Glad that you don't have much to complain about!!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I think Danielle is probably a self-centered, selfish person in her real life. Even her comments about not learning anything new about herself. People who are even slightly self-actualized learn new things about themselves all the time under less trying circumstances.


not true at all... Danielle said that she DID learn something about herself...She learned that she is even better than she thought...

listen to her answer again...I love those "wow, I thought I was great, but not THAT great" responses


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I don't think Danielle really thought she had any chance....her answers were horrible.
> 
> Courtney: I've never heard somebody talk so much, yet say absolutely nothing!


Kept waiting for Jeff to step in and tell Courtney and Shane to get back on point and stop posing for their Sue Hawk moment.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

Pick a number idiocy: I was thinking that his number was the year of Boston's birth, which he'd probably told them at some point. Even if that wasn't what he picked, and I knew it, that's what I'd use, and I'd tell everyone why I was using that number. 
My other option would be to force the idiot to make a decision, and pick the same number as the person before me. 

Could anyone see the number he actually used on his vote? It was 6 digits, with many 9's but I couldn't tell if it was 499,999 or 999,999. 

I also think that both of them picking very low numbers indicates what they thought of Shane's question and his method of deciding. They were both sitting there steaming at him and didn't care if they got his vote.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Danielle thinks she get 8.5 out of ten on the challenges? WDF, did she watch them?


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> I was going to post something like this on the first page and then I thought that the usual endurance challenge they do could be seen as skewed to favor the men.


Many were unfairly skewed towards men.

I was always partial to the "stand there and hold on" challenges... Have them stand on a little platform and put a hand on the immunity idol. Last one to let go wins. Use something that is strength of will, focus, and mental toughness.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Danielle lies to Terry again and why does he trust her.


I can give you "two" reasons.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markz said:


> I was thinking to myself "I know she is speaking English, but what the heck is she even saying?"


Courtney is the type that just likes to hear herself talk. Like she was voted...most annoying Survivor


----------



## bkmunroe (May 24, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> OK, I'm wondering why Terry and Aras didn't just point out to Danielle that there was no way she could win against either of them? Then just ask her to take the person she thought should win the million.
> 
> If she took Terry, he would have Austin, Sally, Courtney and Aras, and probably Bruce. We see what happened with picking Aras. Why couldn't they just point out the obvious: she was only going to get second place.


Probably, because the last thing you want to do in that situation is to convince the person making the decision that they can't beat you. You want them to have some hope of beating you.

Terry should've said something like, "Both Aras and I outplayed you. The only chance you have to win is to play on Casaya loyalty. If you pick me, I'll have Austin's and Sally's votes and, possibly, Courtney's if she's still PO'd at you. I'll be down 5-2 or 4-3 and have to convince one or two Casaya members that you betrayed them by picking me over Aras. And, you'll have to try convince them at this point it's an individual game and you did what's best for you and your family. If you take Aras, who's going to vote for you? Aras outplayed you and was your team's respected leader. There's a good chance you'll lose 7-0, or 6-1 if Shane still feels betrayed by Aras. How can you possibly convince 4 people that you outplayed Aras and deserve to win? You'll be a big underdog against Aras and a decent favorite over me."


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

bkmunroe said:


> Terry should've said something like, "Both Aras and I outplayed you. The only chance you have to win is to play on Casaya loyalty. If you pick me, I'll have Austin's and Sally's votes and, possibly, Courtney's if she's still PO'd at you. I'll be down 5-2 or 4-3 and have to convince one or two Casaya members that you betrayed them by picking me over Aras. And, you'll have to try convince them at this point it's an individual game and you did what's best for you and your family. If you take Aras, who's going to vote for you? Aras outplayed you and was your team's respected leader. There's a good chance you'll lose 7-0, or 6-1 if Shane still feels betrayed by Aras. How can you possibly convince 4 people that you outplayed Aras and deserve to win? You'll be a big underdog against Aras and a decent favorite over me."


Why didn't you tell Terry to say that to her before her vote!


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

yes, exactly! Terry should've tried to get her to think she would've gotten the vote from her tribe, and they would never vote for him. But he let that slip away...

what really Pi$$ed me off was Bruce. This guy was going to vote for D even if it was against Terry. wtf??? he's just whacked...



bkmunroe said:


> Probably, because the last thing you want to do in that situation is to convince the person making the decision that they can't beat you. You want them to have some hope of beating you.
> 
> Terry should've said something like, "Both Aras and I outplayed you. The only chance you have to win is to play on Casaya loyalty. If you pick me, I'll have Austin's and Sally's votes and, possibly, Courtney's if she's still PO'd at you. I'll be down 5-2 or 4-3 and have to convince one or two Casaya members that you betrayed them by picking me over Aras. And, you'll have to try convince them at this point it's an individual game and you did what's best for you and your family. If you take Aras, who's going to vote for you? Aras outplayed you and was your team's respected leader. There's a good chance you'll lose 7-0, or 6-1 if Shane still feels betrayed by Aras. How can you possibly convince 4 people that you outplayed Aras and deserve to win? You'll be a big underdog against Aras and a decent favorite over me."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

goMO said:


> yes, exactly! Terry should've tried to get her to think she would've gotten the vote from her tribe, and they would never vote for him. But he let that slip away...
> 
> what really Pi$$ed me off was Bruce. This guy was going to vote for D even if it was against Terry. wtf??? he's just whacked...


I think he voted for her because she said that she saved him and convinced everyone to vote Bobby off...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

goMO said:


> what really Pi$$ed me off was Bruce. This guy was going to vote for D even if it was against Terry. wtf??? he's just whacked...


Yup I lost respect for Bruce there too, then he tried to raise two arms. Give me a break. He lost all his credibility


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> I can give you "two" reasons.


I don't think Terry is the type to be swayed by a couple bags of saline.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

macquariumguy said:


> I don't think Terry is the type to be swayed by a couple bags of saline.


   :up:


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> I don't think Terry is the type to be swayed by a couple bags of saline.


They looked so old and rough that they might have been from the silicone era. Yecch.

Give me Sally any day!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, Bruce is a little strange. Without Courtney and Shane, I think people would really think he was a weirdo. What was all that crap about being a good ambassador and all that? Hate to break it to you buddy, but Survivor is not like Miss America where the winner goes on speaking engagements all year and tries to save the world one poor little child at a time.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I think he voted for her because she said that she saved him and convinced everyone to vote Bobby off...


Bruce is so easily swayed. My wife and I figured that Bruce would vote for whoever buttered him up the best during the final TC. Sure enough, Danielle points out how she 'saved' Bruce by getting everyone to vote off Bobby (and BTW, whatever, Danielle. Courtney had as much to do with that as you did), and Bruce throws his vote to her. He did the same sort of thing several times during the game. Aras would just wait until right before TC, heap a bunch of false praise on Bruce, and get him to vote however Aras wanted.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TBDigital said:


> Bruce is so easily swayed.... He did the same sort of thing several times during the game. Aras would just wait until right before TC, heap a bunch of false praise on Bruce, and get him to vote however Aras wanted.


I lost all respect for Bruce after the merge and he told Terry one thing and then voted another. I can't remember, but I think he was the first of Casaya to lie to Terry.

That being said, what was the deal with Shanes shirt and shirt cuffs?  They were very distracting. And his son Bostons mom's name is Bird? Ooookaay!


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I, for one, am glad Aras won the game. I also am glad D lost the chance at $1 million. She totally reminds me of the bikini model who happened to have played (only slightly) better game than D and won the game. I hated her, too. Did I mention both seemingly had silicone assets and lackadaisical camp and challenge skillz and both happened to make the final two?

That's weak. Glad D lost. Wish the other had lost as well.

What's up with Probst/CBS/Survivor/Burnett allowing Cirie's hubby to speak for 10 minutes, not adding anything relevant to the show except for "I love you C" instead of allowing other survivors to be asked at least one question? I would've been steaming at him getting to speak (and not other family members of other contestants) had I been a contestant on the show... The reunion show is for the players, not family members. And this year's was incredibly weak! I could've turned it off and not missed a thing after the vote!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> They looked so old and rough that they might have been from the silicone era. Yecch.


Eh, I've seen lots worse. I'm just not a fan of the super-obvious fake look.



> Give me Sally any day!


I think Misty was the real cutie of this season, followed in the older women's category by Ruth Marie.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Danielle: "I'd give myself an eight and a half, uh... probably closer to nine".


wow.....


Danielle" "After I win, I'll probably go give some speeches".



rotflmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

After seeing Shane for the first time at the reunion show my daughter thought he looked like he was dressed for a Harry Potter afterparty.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Danielle thinks she get 8.5 out of ten on the challenges? WDF, did she watch them?


I think her brain almost melted there. Since Aras went first and said 9, she knew she could not say 10 or 9.5 because Aras did better then her...

However, she knows she is great at everything, so she must have been a 8.5 if Aras was better than her and he was a 9.


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

Whats with all of the talk of the Final Immunity Challenge being rigged and "not fair"? Does that mean that any time an immunity challenge is a strength challenge it is also rigged for a man to win and unfair to the women? Some challenges favor strength, others mental ability, and others balance and agility. I think that they usually do a good job at balancing the challenges throughout the season so that none of the three are favored heavily. If anything, this season favored heavily strength, then mental ability, and finally balance and agility. We almost should have seen this one coming at the Final Immunity with the lack of the balance/agility challenges throughout the season. If we also look back among all of the seasons, I think the Final Immunity has been fairly balanced among the three (I consider the hand of the immunity idol more of a mental game).

I am sure that the Producers cringed when they saw that D was going to be favored in that challenge. I am sure they would have better liked a Terry-Aras final where the vote would have been much closer (but with D in the mix, that would have never happened). Why would they have wanted D to win???? Even more significant, why would the have wanted to give D a better chance of winning the whole thing when she clearly was not going to be a fan favorite?

I am sure the producers would have loved to see Cirie or Terry win. Why didn't they then skew the challenge between Cirie and D for Cirie to win? All these conspiracies are utter nonsense. None of the conspiracist have provided a good answer to the question as to what reason the producers would have to rig the challenge. What is it with everyone thinking everything is a conspiracy now days?????



danielhart said:


> It was obvious the producers designed the challenge for Danielle. It was completely unfair.
> 
> As proof that they designed that challenge on the fly - does anyon think they would have had that challenge if Cirie had been in the final three? Not in a million years............she would have sunk the first tile......


Does that mean all of the strength challenges that Terry and Aras won were unfair to D? Maybe it was time for them to be "fair" to D.

I find no "proof" in your reasoning. If Cirie was there, they still would have had the challenge, and she would have lost and lost quickly, JUST LIKE SHE DID ALMOST EVERY OTHER CHALLENGE. I liked Cirie and thought she played the best mental game of everyone and ended up outwitting a lot of the other players, but her ultimate downfall was that she was not physical and could not keep up in the physical challenges, ultimately losing in the the physical challenge of building fire.

All, just because your favorite Survivor did not win does not mean that the season was "unfair" or that the Producers conspired and rigged the show so that your favorite Survivor would not win. It just means that your favorite Survivor was Outwitted, Outplayed, and Outlasted.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Chibbie said:


> What is with people not understanding how the "pick a number" question works?
> 
> FOUR? What the hell kind of pick is that? You pick 500,000 and make second place pick higher or lower.
> 
> ...


In Season 1, Greg also had a "pick a number" question. If I recall correctly, he later admitted that he had already made up his mind and that whatever answers he got didn't mean anything.


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

Interesting quote from Probst posted over at MSNBC:

DiLorenzo, who host Jeff Probst said in an interview was one of "the weakest players who've ever played the game," won the final immunity challenge  a contest that involved balancing on a series of wobbly platforms on the ocean  to reach the final two.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

goMO said:


> yes, exactly! Terry should've tried to get her to think she would've gotten the vote from her tribe, and they would never vote for him. But he let that slip away...


Terry never really did play a strong social game....although I'm not sure if he ever had much of a chance to with the Casay loyalty.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

The final immunity challenge probably wasn't set up to favor a particular person; however, it clearly favors the lighter weight person. In that case, it isn't the person with the best skills, the best focus, or the best stamina that wins. For this reason, it is my opinion that the final challenge was flawed. Danniel had less body weight, and was therefore able to stand on the floating pad. Terry was the heaviest, and had absolutely no chance. Apparently Aras was a little lighter than Terry, but he was also having a lot of trouble and would not have outlasted Danniel, even if she didn't give him the nod. He got the nod from her when he was nearly falling off anyway. 

Are you satisfied that the final challenge came down to who weighs the least? I'm not.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rojma said:


> If we also look back among all of the seasons, I think the Final Immunity has been fairly balanced among the three (I consider the hand of the immunity idol more of a mental game).


Final Challenges:
Borneo: "Hard Idol" Stand on stump, one hand on statue. Winner: Kelly

Australia: "Fallen Comrades" Trivia questions about tribemates. Winner: Colby

Africa: "Hard Idol" Uneven stumps, hand on statue. Winner: Kim J.

Marquesas: "Hard Idol" Winner: Neleh

Thailand: "Slip through your fingers" Hold 3 coins between fingers while forced into a traditional pose. Winner: Brian

Amazon: "Will Power" Stand barefoot on thin plank, holding Amazon headdress above head. Winner: Jenna

Pearl Islands: "Set Adrift" Balance on a small floating raft, knees and butt cannot touch raft. Winner: Lillian

All-Stars: "Hard Idol" Stand on post, hand on statue. Winner:Rob

Vanuatu: "Ready, Aim, Don't Fire" Stand on platforms, hold bow with arrow drawn back. May not fall, or let arrow break paper. Winner: Chris

Palau: "Bob-bob Buoy" Hang on to post attached to floating buoy. Winner: Tom

Guatemala: "Wobbly Boots" Hold 2 ropes, balance on wobbly platform. After 1 hour, release 1 rope. 30 more minutes, let go of the other. Winner: Danni

Exile Island: "Balance of Power" Winner: Danielle

Final challenge won by women 7 times, by men 5 times.


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

mgar said:


> The final immunity challenge probably wasn't set up to favor a particular person; however, it clearly favors the lighter weight person. In that case, it isn't the person with the best skills, the best focus, or the best stamina that wins. For this reason, it is my opinion that the final challenge was flawed. Danniel had less body weight, and was therefore able to stand on the floating pad. Terry was the heaviest, and had absolutely no chance. Apparently Aras was a little lighter than Terry, but he was also having a lot of trouble and would not have outlasted Danniel, even if she didn't give him the nod. He got the nod from her when he was nearly falling off anyway.
> 
> Are you satisfied that the final challenge came down to who weighs the least? I'm not.


Yes but my point is that any immunity challenge is going to favor one of the Survivors. Whether or not the Survivor it favors is currently the strongest player, the weakest player, or someone in between at the time of the challenge is more associated with randomness. This ends up leveling the playing field over the duration of the whole season and makes the show more interesting.

I think most people agree that the physically strongest player with the best skills, the best focus, or the best stamina is not always considered the best Survivor. Survivor is not only a physical game, but also a mental game. Therefore the game can not always be about who is strongest physically, and the challenges need to reflect that, such as the Final Immunity Challenge in this season.

You could argue that the real challenge in this season's Final Immunity Challenge was not the physical one that D won, but in the mental one that occurred afterwards. There was a mental challenge between Terry and Aras on convincing D who to take to the final 2. Aras ultimately won that challenge and Terry lost.

Therefore, in my opinion, I find this season's Final Immunity Challenge as not "flawed", but as random.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Going back to the fire starting tie-breaker, who else thinks the jury was more busy staring at Danielle's top always sliding down. I think she got some extra sparks from those puppies smaking together...


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I always thought that they attempted to make that last immunity challenge as unbiased as possible. It's a long game and during the 39 days some challenges favor one strength and others others. But when it comes to the final one I thought they were usually careful NOT to favor physical strength which would unfairly penalize women. The stats on winners by sex back that up. But it's equally unfair to penalize men which this challenge seemed to do. I also thought the idea that the last challenge would last hours was done on purpose to make you work for it. Why were there 5 pads? Did they really think anyone would get to the last one? Don't they have people try these things ahead of time and see how they work? IMO this one was unfair and didn't work.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Shane: Pick a number between 1 and 1 million. (And really the only jury memeber to show some venom.


Aras won anyway, but how dumb can you be when someone says "Pick a number between 1 and 1 million" and you pick the number 4!?!?!? All Danniel had to do was pick 5 or higher.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Dnamertz said:


> Aras won anyway, but how dumb can you be when someone says "Pick a number between 1 and 1 million" and you pick the number 4!?!?!? All Danniel had to do was pick 5 or higher.


I forget what she picked, 10, 11? I guess that's better than picking 3. If she'd picked 5 I'd have thought she was thinking straight. Or maybe her warped sense of "fair" made her give Aras another 2-3 shots out of the million choices.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Sir_whinealot said:


> "You lie...." Is that what I heard Terry whisper into her (Danielle's) ear after she voted him out in TC?





TBDigital said:


> Captioning had him saying something like 'Good luck'.


Didn't sound like good luck. When I first watched it (before reading here) I also thought he said "you lie". Watching it again, I can't tell if he said "you lie" or "<sigh> why"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think anyone will argue the point that both Danielle and Aras were idiots in which numbers they picked... 

as far as the final challenge: I don't think they rigged it in favor of D, I think they rigged it in favor of a female...that's not far-fetched to think that they would want at least one female in the final 2...

of course, had Cirie been the one female left...


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

cancermatt said:


> She totally reminds me of the bikini model who happened to have played (only slightly) better game than D and won the game. I hated her, too. Did I mention both seemingly had silicone assets and lackadaisical camp and challenge skillz and both happened to make the final two?


You're speaking of Jenna Morasca, winner of Survivor Amazon.

First, there is no way that Jenna's boobs were fake; you are thinking of Heidi, who had monstrously fake boobs, and finished in fifth place.

And second, Jenna played the game, and played it well. She was not the most Machiavellian Survivor ever (not even of her season; Rob C. wins that award), but she won the last two challenges, and she was smart enough to pick Matthew in the final 2.


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

etexlady said:


> Survivor was getting rather trite and predictable in terms of challenges, etc. They had more interesting challenges this year though it seems to me a majority of them favored the guys. That aside, they must update Jeff's script. I can mouth the words he is going to speak before he does so....."Com'on in guys", "Immunity again up for grabs", "Worth playin' for?", "AA tribe now getting a look at BB tribe, CC voted off at the tribal council." Maybe they consider these phrases the Survivor "buzz words" but to me it is extremely boring to hear season after season.


 :up: :up:

My husband basically spoke for Jeff the whole season through!


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

Just one question. Are Courtney and Sideshow Bob related or do they just go to the same hair stylist?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Who's thinking that Danielle had the clear advantage in that immunity challenge. Lighter than either Terry or Aras, and being a woman probably more graceful at balancing.


I'll join the chorus too. I knew she'd win as soon as I saw it.



Anubys said:


> More proof that Jeff is the ultimate host: his first comment out of the gate is pointing out that Aras would have never won had Terry lost one of the immunity challenges along the way...


Except I don't think that scenario is necessarily true. They all suspected that Terry had the immunity idol. Would they all have voted for him anyway to get him to give it up and let him choose who gets voted off? I don't think so. They might have cast 3 votes for Terry and 2 for someone else (like Courtney) to hedge themselves (numbers used are just an example).



TBDigital said:


> Although he certainly handled Danielle better than Aras did leading up to the F3 vote...yet another reason that Danielle is an idiot.


From and honor standpoint, but not from a strategy standpoint. He should have pointed out to her that without him, she wouldn't even be there and reminded her again and again that they swore to take each other to the final 2. He also might have mentioned that if she didn't take him that he could probably get Austin and the blonde chick to vote against her meaning she'd have to sweep everyone else to have a chance (cuase he'd vote against her too).



Mikkel_Knight said:


> See - I don't think it's tilted towards women so much as it is tilted towards those who are short.
> 
> Now, I would capitulate that women, in general, are shorter than men, so it could be construed that they were attempting to influence the outcome, but that's an awfully big leap (IMO).


Also, women are just better at balancing then men. Even if a woman is the same height as a man, their muscle structure leads to better balance (IMO). The women always do better at the balancing and walking on beams events on the show.



JFriday said:


> I think Terry played a great game until the end. I seemed he could have given a better argument that she should pick him. He let her pick the guy that just tried to vote her off at the last tribal council.


Agreed.



Miro127 said:


> My husband basically spoke for Jeff the whole season through!


My wife and I say everything he says in unison. I know it's brought up every year, but it is getting to be a bit much to listen to. I was sorta hoping they'd replace him so that we could get some new schtick.

My favorite: "I'll go tally the votes". He's not even tallying the votes. If he was, he'd just come back and say who got voted off. He's getting the votes (though obviously the votes are gone through ahead of time and placed in the best suspenseful order). He should just say "I'll go get the votes"


----------



## dumbunny (May 14, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I forget what she picked, 10, 11? I guess that's better than picking 3. If she'd picked 5 I'd have thought she was thinking straight. Or maybe her warped sense of "fair" made her give Aras another 2-3 shots out of the million choices.


The fair way to run the game is to play it modulo 1000000. The guess with the minimum distance from the target over the integers mod 1000000 is the winner. If Shane was playing that variant, then 4 is no worse than any other number. Aras would win if Shane's number was 1 to 6, or 500008 to 1000000, Danielle would win if the number was 8 to 500006, 7 and 500007 are ties.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

dumbunny said:


> The fair way to run the game is to play it modulo 1000000. The guess with the minimum distance from the target over the integers mod 1000000 is the winner. If Shane was playing that variant, then 4 is no worse than any other number. Aras would win if Shane's number was 1 to 6, or 500008 to 1000000, Danielle would win if the number was 8 to 500006, 7 and 500007 are ties.


Wow, I think you read Shane's mind there.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

but as mentioned the numbers didn't matter so why discuss them in a real way. shane was being a jerk and aras danielle answered in kind with their smug numbers, good for them.

the challenge was biased much more to a weight than balance skill. teryy and aras were what 30-50 pounds heavier than danielle. and mentioned cerie might not have made it past the first pad with her weight along with limitebalanceing due to not being athletic. 
Great COG/balancing ability DOES NOT MATTER if the wieght is too heavy to be bouyant on the pad. not yelling conspiricy but easy to see it was so biased. yes, other challanges are biased too oh well.

Jeff, what??? no helicopter, no boat, no jet ski to get back to the US??

she probablly did know she was playing for second, but her only choice in her mind was aras, they did vote the same people off and especially since aras flat out threatened her if she did not take him that aras and cirie would be lost votes. little odd when jeff asked aobut vote between terry/danielle that cirie had hand up for danielle.

they really need a reunion show to be 2 hours.

Did jeff read the final vote or anyone say what it was on the morning show, or did they leave it 4-2


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> He should have pointed out to her that without him, she wouldn't even be there and reminded her again and again that they swore to take each other to the final 2.


My take is that when Terry and Danielle were on Exile Island, they hatched a plot that depended on Terry winning the final immunity challenge. If he did, then he could give Danielle the hidden immunity idol, and they would both be safe. He said that he would do this only if Danielle promised to take him to the final 2.

But Terry didn't win the final immunity, and thus Terry didn't give Danielle the hidden immunity idol. Even after the final challenge, Terry was talking about giving it to Danielle anyway, and bluffing about holding it himself. In the end, he didn't do it, and Danielle was vulnerable.

What's unclear to me is 1) why Terry claimed they had a deal, but was not very adamant about it, and why 2) Danielle sort of shrugged at the "deal" without saying, "but you didn't give me the idol!" I think this was more editing, designed to make you think that she might pick Terry.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

JTAnderson said:


> Just one question. Are Courtney and Sideshow Bob related or do they just go to the same hair stylist?


I said the same thing to my wife when I saw Courtney.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just don't see the producers specifically picking this challange knowing that it would strongly benefit Daniel and get her to the final two. IMHO if they had their way....the final 2 would have been Aras and Terry.

I do think the challange benefits lighter people, but I don't think it was specifically chosen to help get Daniel to the final 2


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

DLL66 said:


> Originally Posted by etexlady
> Survivor was getting rather trite and predictable in terms of challenges, etc. They had more interesting challenges this year though it seems to me a majority of them favored the guys. That aside, they must update Jeff's script. I can mouth the words he is going to speak before he does so....."Com'on in guys", "Immunity again up for grabs", "Worth playin' for?", "AA tribe now getting a look at BB tribe, CC voted off at the tribal council." Maybe they consider these phrases the Survivor "buzz words" but to me it is extremely boring to hear season after season.


I was dying for Jeff to tell Danielle after casting her vote, "Just bring me over the vote, D".


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Miro127 said:


> :up: :up:
> 
> My husband basically spoke for Jeff the whole season through!


WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU ARE PLAYING FOR?!!

I totally agree by the way, Jeff needs to change it up.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

When Aras fell, and went into drama/puss/dying mode, and Danielle was standing there watching him...... I was checking out Danielle. She may be a ditzy, self centered biatch, but she got a body on her.

Playboy, anyone??????


Katharine McPhee needs to go on Survivor


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

robbins said:


> WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU ARE PLAYING FOR?!!
> 
> I totally agree by the way, Jeff needs to change it up.


I pray EVERY TIME someone finally says "not really..." Maybe that would make him stop that nonsense.

I thought the finale was anticlimatic as it was quite obvious that horsegums had no chance in hell of winning it.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Don't they have people try these things ahead of time and see how they work?


I thought I have read in the past that they do.

I bit off topic but regarding rigged challenges...My wife and I have always thought that any of the challenges involving knots *could* be rigged fairly easily.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

And another thing I was thinking that I read somewhere else...

How about Danielle's use of the machete on the coconut? I was waiting for her to stab her thigh or slice up her hand. Genius, this one.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing...

the previews from last week, kind of wierd... first they tease Cirie winning the fire.. then they show Danielle climbing the wall, but everyone was saying it was from a previous challenge, but, apparently it wasn't, but Danielle didn't even make it to the wall. Wierd use of previews.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I was wondering where my 2 baggies full of water with goldfish in them went a few years ago....


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> I bit off topic but regarding rigged challenges...My wife and I have always thought that any of the challenges involving knots *could* be rigged fairly easily.


Mot really...I think they pick each "lane" randomly...so they can't know who is going to get the path with the easy or hard knots...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> Oh, and one more thing...
> 
> the previews from last week, kind of wierd... first they tease Cirie winning the fire.. then they show Danielle climbing the wall, but everyone was saying it was from a previous challenge, but, apparently it wasn't, but Danielle didn't even make it to the wall. Wierd use of previews.


the previews did not show Danielle climbing the wall. The clip of Danielle was actually from the previous week and they inserted it in to make it look like she was in the last immunity challange.


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

I havn't seen this posted yet so here goes...

Danielle may have screwed Terry at every chance she got, but in the end she held to her deal with Terry. Earlier when he was trying to get an alliance with Courtney and Danielle they made the pact that in the final challenge the final 2 would be whoever lasted the longest. So when he dropped off, she could hold true to her word and still screw Terry again!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

For those saying that Cirie wouldn't have been able to stay even on the first lily pad, don't forget that in the challenge where they had to hold a percentage of their weight, Jeff basically told everyone's weight and IIRC Cirie was roughly the same as Terry and Aras. She may look heavy, but she's a woman and she's shorter than the men and therefore the weight ends up not being that much. She surely wouldn't have won that challege because I don't think she would have been able to balance as well as Terry and Aras, but she would not have been at a disadvantage because of her weight.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> For those saying that Cirie wouldn't have been able to stay even on the first lily pad, don't forget that in the challenge where they had to hold a percentage of their weight, Jeff basically told everyone's weight and IIRC Cirie was roughly the same as Terry and Aras. She may look heavy, but she's a woman and she's shorter than the men and therefore the weight ends up not being that much. She surely wouldn't have won that challege because I don't think she would have been able to balance as well as Terry and Aras, but she would not have been at a disadvantage because of her weight.


And a man's center of gravity is higher, with the muscles of the upper body, shoulders, arms...That affects balance. (Yeah, I know Cirie has some upper body weight, but still a lower center of gravity, I'll bet. )


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

OT but Survivor anyway, Hatch got sentenced to 51 months in prison.  

KD


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kdelande said:


> OT but Survivor anyway, Hatch got sentenced to 51 months in prison.
> 
> KD


will he walk naked on his birthday in there?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Playboy, anyone?????? yup could easily see danielle sally ruth marie misty all doing playboy. just another way for the women to get paid from this. lets' hope cirie stays on the couch if playboy calls her, LOL


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Playboy, anyone?????? yup could easily see danielle sally ruth marie misty all doing playboy. just another way for the women to get paid from this. lets' hope cirie stays on the couch if playboy calls her, LOL


Where's rhuntington3 when you need him?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think they pick each "lane" randomly...so they can't know who is going to get the path with the easy or hard knots...


Yes, and for those in this thread complaining about Probst's limited repertoire of canned phrases, this is another one ("we'll draw for spots" or something like that)


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't mind the canned phrases. These are just background noise. The real show is what the survivors are doing, and the give and take between Probst and the survivors. I also like his commentary during the challenges.

If you want an example of how not to host a show, then watch Julie Chen on Big Brother.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mgar said:


> I don't mind the canned phrases.


Me too. People would probably be complaining if he changed it up saying he's trying too hard to be clever.

The words are simple, direct, and they work. I have no problem at all with them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mgar said:


> If you want an example of how not to host a show, then watch Julie Chen on Big Brother.


aluminum foil pants never caught on did they? Jeff never wears them even!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> I thought I have read in the past that they do.
> 
> I bit off topic but regarding rigged challenges...My wife and I have always thought that any of the challenges involving knots *could* be rigged fairly easily.


positions are drawn randomly, so it wouldn't be a "fix" at all...


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Several weeks ago, there were spoilerized comments in these threads that betting had been halted on Danielle because of unusually high activity. So people were speculating that she was the winner. Was that betting on her as a winner, or just her as being in the final 2?

Just curious. It seems that the bookies would have made a fortune if people were betting on her winning.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

WO312 said:


> Several weeks ago, there were spoilerized comments in these threads that betting had been halted on Danielle because of unusually high activity. So people were speculating that she was the winner. Was that betting on her as a winner, or just her as being in the final 2?
> 
> Just curious. It seems that the bookies would have made a fortune if people were betting on her winning.


I was hoping someone would bring this up!

I was wondering the same thing, were the bets to win.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

WO312 said:


> Several weeks ago, there were spoilerized comments in these threads that betting had been halted on Danielle because of unusually high activity. So people were speculating that she was the winner. Was that betting on her as a winner, or just her as being in the final 2?


Hard to say... My guess is that some info got leaked that pointed to D being in the final two... but nothing beyond that. So, a 50/50 shot is better than a 1 in 5/6/7 or how many contestants remained.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> Me too. People would probably be complaining if he changed it up saying he's trying too hard to be clever.
> 
> The words are simple, direct, and they work. I have no problem at all with them.


I agree. Jeff shouldn't be the focus at/during the challanges. Where he shines is at Tribal Council.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just watched the finale last night. I'd say they spent too much time on Danielle, as she can't speak coherently to save her life and nothing she says makes sense. They did spend a bit too much time on Cerie's hubby, but it was endearing...and MUCH more watchable than anything with Danielle. I do wish they'd had a smidge more time with the "back row" survivors...that felt REALLY rushed.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> I bit off topic but regarding rigged challenges...My wife and I have always thought that any of the challenges involving knots *could* be rigged fairly easily.


I don't think this would be an issue once they get into individual immunity since they pick randomly who gets which setup. But it definitely could be done when they're still on teams.

When it's still teams, the challenges are color-coded for each team. They are not randomly chosen. So the blue team gets the blue course, etc. It would be trivial to make one course harder than the other by making the knots tighter, the planks thinner, etc. So if the blue team is trouncing the red team, they could easily make the blue course harder than the red course to affect the outcome.

They wouldn't even have to do this on purpose. It could be unconscious bias by the crew setting up the course. Like when the guy is tying the knots for the blue course he might tie them a bit tighter and not realize it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

warrenn said:


> I don't think this would be an issue once they get into individual immunity since they pick randomly who gets which setup. But it definitely could be done when they're still on teams.
> 
> When it's still teams, the challenges are color-coded for each team. They are not randomly chosen. So the blue team gets the blue course, etc. It would be trivial to make one course harder than the other by making the knots tighter, the planks thinner, etc. So if the blue team is trouncing the red team, they could easily make the blue course harder than the red course to affect the outcome.
> 
> They wouldn't even have to do this on purpose. It could be unconscious bias by the crew setting up the course. Like when the guy is tying the knots for the blue course he might tie them a bit tighter and not realize it.


Of course the solution to this is that they build all the courses and someone else (uninvolved) designates which color goes on which course.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well, since TEAMS are randomly picked as well, there's no way to know which player will be on which team...

as for the back row, they always do this...the person voted out first will usually get the "how does it feel to be the biggest loser" question, but then 2-6 will barely get a word in there...too bad, too, since Misty was my favorite...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> I do wish they'd had a smidge more time with the "back row" survivors...that felt REALLY rushed.


Someone mentioned this a few posts back, a longer Reunion show would be better. One hour is not enough to both honor the final top contestants (usually 1-4/6), and the earlier losers (10-16). I enjoy hearing from the ones voted off earlier, but they're lucky if they get more than a sentence or two.

OTOH, with a two hour finale, a two hour Reunion would be four hours total. Ain't gonna happen. :down:


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Someone mentioned this a few posts back, a longer Reunion show would be better. One hour is not enough to both honor the final top contestants (usually 1-4/6), and the earlier losers (10-16). I enjoy hearing from the ones voted off earlier, but they're lucky if they get more than a sentence or two.
> 
> OTOH, with a two hour finale, a two hour Reunion would be four hours total. Ain't gonna happen. :down:


There's little reason for the finale to be two hours. Once they are down to the two, I do lots of fast forwarding, especially for the "memorial" stuff where they act as if the people they'd voted off had been executed.

Drop out the extra reward challenge they tossed in this one as well and the finale could easily be just an hour.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Drop out the rememberance of all those that got voted off.

You can shorten this thing up big time.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think they want to shorten it...the Survivor Finale probably (actually almost certainly) demands a HUGE premium in advertising dollars...a ton more than the recap show.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I don't think they want to shorten it...the Survivor Finale probably (actually almost certainly) demands a HUGE premium in advertising dollars...a ton more than the recap show.


It just means I have give it more than the 40 minute head start I'd usually give it if I want to catch the winner w/o having to stop for commercials. With all the bits I skip I've got let it run for over an hour before I start to watch.

Surprising they didn't use the additional reward challenge as an advertising opportunity:
"And a folding cot, pillow and blanket from Bed Bath & Beyond® !"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Idearat said:


> "And a folding cot, pillow and blanket from Bed Bath & Beyond® !"


They probably tried, and couldn't get a sponsor willing to pay enough...


----------



## TivoForgotMac (May 19, 2006)

My Tivo purged the Survivor final episode!  Does anyone have a Humax and be willing to burn me a copy?


----------



## Kennyc333 (May 24, 2006)

Chibbie said:


> What is with people not understanding how the "pick a number" question works?
> 
> FOUR? What the hell kind of pick is that? You pick 500,000 and make second place pick higher or lower.
> 
> ...


Aras knew that Shane's favourite number was 4 (because Shane told him before), so Aras picked 4. Shane just refused to vote for Aras and on the vote, he said the answer was actually 444,444. (You can see his vote on ebay -- it's for sale) So Aras made the best guess he could have..


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I don't think anyone will argue the point that both Danielle and Aras were idiots in which numbers they picked...
> 
> 
> > Shane was the idiot for asking the question. :down:
> ...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bobsbizzy said:


> I'm waiting for one of the final two to say, "look, nobody has ever sat in this position without breaking an alliance or two to get here. The game is specifically designed to ensure alliances and friendships get broken. Get over it".


i thought danni said that..in a very PC way...but i am pretty sure she basically said everyone has to lie at some point


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

bobsbizzy said:


> Anubys said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone will argue the point that both Danielle and Aras were idiots in which numbers they picked...
> ...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bill Simmons (AKA the Sports Guy) had a funny line about the final challenge...he thought it was rigged all the way...he wondered what their backup plan was...I'm paraphrasing here: 

the only thing more rigged would have been a challenge about how long you can hold a tennis ball with your chest  

it still burns me how rigged that final challenge was...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Joeg180 said:


> I was hoping someone would bring this up!
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, were the bets to win.


This happens almost every season. It is not impossible to beleive that with the amount of people that know who the final two are, that some of them are going to lay bets on each of players to win. The same thing happens with the Amazing Race. In fact with AR, since the winner is "known" prior to the show airing, it is easy to find out who won, just check the offshore betting sites and see who is getting an unusally amount of action.

Why do betting sites even take bets on events that happened in the past?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Bill Simmons (AKA the Sports Guy) had a funny line about the final challenge...he thought it was rigged all the way...he wondered what their backup plan was...I'm paraphrasing here:
> 
> the only thing more rigged would have been a challenge about how long you can hold a tennis ball with your chest
> 
> it still burns me how rigged that final challenge was...


And would you say that the final "reward" challenge was rigged for the guys? It had been obvious that Aras and Terry could easily out run Danielle. Therefore that challenge was a disadvantage to her.

All challenges are going to be biased to someone. As long as the challenges are predetermined and not picked solely by who the remaining Survivors are, it is fair.

Besides, if I were Burrnett/CBS wouldn't I have wanted Terry in the final? If I were going to rig a final challenge, I would rig it to a favorite player.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think the challenges are picked in advance..."which challenge is used when" is up in the air to a certain extent...but I have no doubt in my mind that the final challenge was rigged in order to make sure that at least one female makes it to the final two...notice I think it's a general thing, not Danielle per se, just a female...must be some sort of demographic they were chasing... 

the question is: when was the challenge determined? 2 eps before the finale? 5 eps? 

most of the challenges are physical, so most challenges favor the athletic person...that's not rigged, that's the show...the final challenge is usually something that favors will power over strength (or at least you can make an argument for that)...this one was not...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Anubys said:


> most of the challenges are physical, so most challenges favor the athletic person...that's not rigged,* that's the show*...


Nah, that's only 20% of the show.

"Two parts adventure contest, eight parts surviving the peer group."
-Mark Burnett, Survivor Executive Producer


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> Nah, that's only 20% of the show.
> 
> "Two parts adventure contest, eight parts surviving the peer group."
> -Mark Burnett, Survivor Executive Producer


argh...you know what I meant!


----------

